
We're living on Caprica - BerislavLopac
http://scripting.com/2016/10/15/wereLivingOnCaprica.html
======
philiphodgen
I was with him until he said "it's the Nazis". Then I did not know what he was
talking about. "We" (not sure who that is) are afflicted by "them" (not sure
who that is, either).

I used his software -- Radio -- long ago. I do not share Dave Winer's
political views but find his positions and arguments frequently compelling.

But this? I have no idea what the message is. There must be some secret
inside-group signaling that is opaque to me.

